# Ofena & Capestrano - April/July 2009



## miolas (Aug 17, 2008)

Hi,

This is just to let you know that I will be in Ofena & Capestrano for Easter & July. More exactly: 4-11.April & 6-15.July, just confirmed our flights last week-end.

Are you planning to be there are the same time & wish to hook up for a cup of coffee ? (especially if you have a place at Ofena / Capestrno)

If so, drop me an email at miajolas at yahoo dot com

Around those dates, you can also send me an SMS me at :+358-40-5688192.

Looking forward to extend the network & chat about expat life in Abruzzo !

Greetings, 
Mia from Finland (user name miolas on this site)


----------

